# Medical update



## JoeDos (10 Jul 2015)

Good day, I have a medical update coming up next weekend and I just had a couple questions.

Even though I had my medical in October of last year the CFRC Medical personnel want me to do an updated medical, I was just wondering what that entails? Also wondering why I was scheduled for a Phase 1 and Phase 2 considering nothing has changed prior to my previous medical...

Should I be letting the medical staff know when I get there that I have a medical that is less than a year old?


----------



## medicineman (10 Jul 2015)

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Should I be letting the medical staff know when I get there that I have a medical that is less than a year old?



They should already know that - might be a routine update, since people's status changes periodically, they want to make sure it's current.  Normally they're good for a year, depending on trade - 9 months, well not that far off in the run of things.

MM


----------

